# Sports Book - Study



## Bruce383 (Apr 16, 2019)

Hello all, 

I am a university student at the University of Malta and I am writing my thesis on sportsbook. I have been doing a lot of research online and have found that many sports book look very similar but have different designs. 
If anyone in here would be so kind to help me out, I would really appreciate if you could give me any feed back. 

The core subjects are:
How could a SB be improved?
What would make a customer switch form one SB to another?
How could a new SB on the market be competitive when there are so many available SB active?


----------

